# myBuffed Anregungen Sammelthread



## daLord (21. März 2007)

Da ja heute myBuffed Heute zum ersten für mal der Community online ist würd ich vorschlagen alle Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu sammeln. (Hoffe ich bleibb im thread nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Zuerst mal die Anregung vom Trace:


Trace schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> kurz Frage bzw Anregung.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit direkt vom Forum auf MyBuffed bzw ins eigene Mybuffed Profil zu wechseln?
> ...



Und ich mach mal weiter:

Auch andersrum würd ich mir einen Link in der Navigationsleiste von myBuffed ins Forum wünschen.

Weiterhin siehts so aus, dass viele jetzt zwei Profile "managen" müssen. Einmal ihr mybuffed Profil und ihr Foren Profil. Könnte man die nicht einfach zusammenfassen? Alle Funktionen des Foren Profil (Sigantur, Avatar und PM System) ins Mybuffed Profil integrieren? Es werden ja im Moment zwischen beiden Profilen die Felder "Wohnort" "Geburtsdatum" und "Hompage/ICQ/.../MSN" abgeglichen. Könnte man nicht auch die "Persönliches Bild" und "Intressen"<>"Über Mich" verbinden? Und wie stehts mit der Anzeige des Feldes "Kommunikation mit dem Mitglied" welches beim Forum Profil angezeigt wird, beim mybuffed aber noch nicht.
Also wie gesagt mir gehts darum die beiden Profile stärker zu verbinden. Für das Wie hab ich zwar ein paar Ideen aber das Gelbe vom Ei ist es nocht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin fehlt im Moment noch die Erklärung, wie man Youtube videos in den Blog einbindet, in der myBuffed FAQ. Steht afaik bis jetzt nur in B3Ns Blog.

Cool fänd ich auch wenn man beim Einladen eines Freundes/Akzeptieren-Ablehnen einer Freundeseinladung selbst eine Text schreiben könnte und nicht nur auf ja/nein klicken kann.

Das ist das was mir bis jetzt so eingefallen ist. vll kommt ja noch awas von euch.

MfG daLord


----------



## qbiac (22. März 2007)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. habe auch schon auf der mybuffed seite den foren link gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie kann man auf einer community seite den link zum forum verbummeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne anleitung zur youtube feeds einbindung hab ich auch nur duch zufall in B3N's blog gefunden - und gleich bei mir im blog übernommen, nachdem ich paarmal via PM drauf angesprochen wurde...
ansonsten saubere arbeit, und noch ein fröhliches bloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (22. März 2007)

Hab gestern Abend noch nen Blog gelesen in dem jemand sich gewünscht hat ne Abfrage einzubauen bevor ein Blog-Beitrag endgültig gelöscht wird. Der Blogger war auf den Löschen-Link gekommen und dann war sein beitrag weg. /edit: so hier ist endlcih der Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://my.buffed.de/user/73288/blog_detail?blogID=553

Weiterhin hab ih mich heute Morgen gefragt ob man sowas wie den Youtube-Code nicht auch für GoogleVideo und MyVideo machen kann? Also zum beispiel:

```
[ goolevideo ]5430343841227974645[ /googlevideo ] und [ myvideo ]113522[ /myvideo ]
```

Weiterer Link den ich gerne Hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vom PM Fenster zurück in den myBuffed bereich.


----------



## Norkon (22. März 2007)

hi,

ich fänd ne ausgedehnte suchfunktion recht sinnvoll, in der ich speziell und gezielt nach leuten suchen kann. z.b. auf meinem server, mit einem bestimmten beruf (mit min. skill), nur alli oder horde. ähnlich wie früher eben. somit könnte man evtl. leichter an gegenstände kommen, die man für was weiß ich was brauchen kann. außerdem könnte man so bischen werbung auf seiner eigenen seite machen, was man alles anbietet und verkauft. 

im mom fällt mir grad nix mehr dazu ein. ich edier hier weiter, falls mir nochmal was durch den kopf geht.


----------



## buechse (23. März 2007)

Ich fände es super, wenn oben im Reiterbereich zB hinter Bilder die Anzahl der vorhandenen Bilder stände. Also Bilder (5).
Ich war jetzt schon auf einigen Profilen und hab gekuckt aber immer nur leere Alben vorgefunden. Die zwei Klicks könnte man sich somit sparen.


----------



## Riex (23. März 2007)

buechse schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn oben im Reiterbereich zB hinter Bilder die Anzahl der vorhandenen Bilder stände. Also Bilder (5).
> Ich war jetzt schon auf einigen Profilen und hab gekuckt aber immer nur leere Alben vorgefunden. Die zwei Klicks könnte man sich somit sparen.




Finde ich eine sehr Gute Idee... zudem könnte man eine Kommentar-Funktion für Bilder einbinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3x3Qta (23. März 2007)

- eine Google Map, wo man sich FREIWILLIG eintragen kann. Dann könnte man sehen, woher die Spieler so kommen.
- eine Suche die es erlaubt, Spieler von bestimmten Realms zu suchen. zum Beispiel Eredar/Horde


----------



## Riex (23. März 2007)

3x3Qta schrieb:


> - eine Google Map, wo man sich FREIWILLIG eintragen kann. Dann könnte man sehen, woher die Spieler so kommen.
> - eine Suche die es erlaubt, Spieler von bestimmten Realms zu suchen. zum Beispiel Eredar/Horde




mhmm würde ich nicht nach Allianz und Horde trennen... Weil sonst gibts bald Reallife Alterac !
Aber ne Map wo wow spieler sich eintragen wäre schon fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer weiß vieleicht bin ich ja euer Nachbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3x3Qta (23. März 2007)

wenn du aus berlin kommst, dann ja ^^

Nein, also ich meine halt mit den Spielern suchen, das man halt leute von seinem Realm auch suchen kann. Vielleicht ist ja jemand da aus meinem Realm. Aber mit dem RL Alterac ist eine gar nicht so schlechte idee ^^


----------



## spaten (23. März 2007)

sry glaub der post ist im falschen thread

//Hallo erstmal, ich weiss nicht ob sie es wussten, aber die Anmeldung unter Firefox2 funktioniert nur wenn ich automatisch einloggen wähle und das will ich nicht.
cockies werden nach session gelöscht, so das immer neue akzeptiert werden können und nicht überschrieben werden.
meine Firewall ist aktiv und dementsprechend auf meine Browser eingestellt. InternetExplorer kommt dank fehlender Implementierung von den gängigsten Web-Standards für mich nicht in frage.
sonstige software ist eingerichtet und blockt was ich als bösartig erachte.
schaut euch das mal an...//


----------



## Maireen (24. März 2007)

*luft hol*
Alsooo hier meine Vorschläge, oder sagen wir mal was ich gut fände:

- spezielle Gruppen! Also wo man Leute adden kann und weiter über ein Thema schreiben kann oder auch ein neues Thema, einfach eine Gruppe von Leuten die somit auch zusammenbleiben, selbst wenn ich sie nicht in meiner Freundesliste habe. 

- eine Funktion die es mir freistellt, geschriebene Blogs zu publizieren also das der Blog auch auf der Startseite erscheint; oder ich den Blogg nur in meinem Profil veröffentlichen lassen will.

- Oger Motto!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  eine Anregung hab ich ja schon gebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Maireen


----------



## Dianon (24. März 2007)

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, eine Auswahlliste was man in seinen Autoblog haben will und was nicht wäre auch schön. Also z.B. das zwar Levelaufstiege im Autoblog eingetragen werden aber kein neues Equip. So häufig wie ich neues Equip ausprobiere spammt mir das zu viel.


----------



## Valkum (24. März 2007)

Ausserdem fände ich es sinvoll wenn die Kontakt datena uf wunsch auch angezeigt werden bei mir werden sie nicht angezeigt. -.-


----------



## GottRa (24. März 2007)

-Ich würde mir ein Gegenstandsvorschaufenster, wie es auf Allakhazam bereits existiert wünschen. Damit wird man dann nicht mehr gezwungen, die _mybuffed_ Seite zu verlassen.

-Als zweites würde ich mir die Funktion _Vorschau ansehen_ wünschen, dies ist ja bereits im Buffed Forum verfügbar.


----------



## Baloron (24. März 2007)

Hm...is schon schön hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

typisch buffed halt^^
is mir aber doch noch ne anregung eingefallen.....und zwaaaar....
fänd ichs toll wenn bei den berufen (ingame berufe wow^^) ned nur ne liste von rezepten da wär sondern auch 
son richtiger guide...so mit tips zur spezialisierung....was für mats ma braucht und wieviele etc...für was man sich in welchem fall entscheiden sollte bei der frage aldor oder seher etc....wär ne absolut geile sache

ansonsten...weiter so....ihr seid die besten!!!!!!

lg euer balo


----------



## GottRa (24. März 2007)

Beim Lesen von anderen _mybuffed_ Seiten ist mir aufgefallen, dass am Ende der Blogeinträge ein Link namens _Mehr Blog-Einträge... _ besteht.
Dieser sollte zu weiteren Blogeinträgen führen, auch wenn diese garnicht vorhanden sind. Das stört ein bisschen, da man sich freut mehr zu lesen und dann gibt es aber garnicht mehr!


----------



## 3x3Qta (24. März 2007)

GottRa schrieb:


> -Ich würde mir ein Gegenstandsvorschaufenster, wie es auf Allakhazam bereits existiert wünschen. Damit wird man dann nicht mehr gezwungen, die _mybuffed_ Seite zu verlassen.



/sign

zum beispiel durch [item_]12345[/item_] oder das ItemIcon [itemicon]12345[/itemicon]. Das wäre schick.


----------



## Maireen (25. März 2007)

mir ist noch was eingefallen. zb fände ich es nicht schlecht wenn es für die Blogs im Profil so ne Art Rubrikenliste gibt (zb Lustige blogs, Diskussionen, verschiedenes, Ingame usw).

Und wie wäre es denn, wenn man zusätlich zu dem Profil der Woche auch einen Blog der Woche kürt (meiste kommentare oä) oder die Interessantesten Blogs in einer kleinen Randliste seitlich anzeigt.

lg Maireen


----------



## Melron (25. März 2007)

Ich würde es klasse finden wenn man nicht nur nach "Pofilnamen" suchen kann sondern auch nach Realms oder Gilden - wär doch mal nett nach Leuten auf seinem eigenem Server zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz
Melron


----------



## Maireen (25. März 2007)

Melron schrieb:


> Ich würde es klasse finden wenn man nicht nur nach "Pofilnamen" suchen kann sondern auch nach Realms oder Gilden - wär doch mal nett nach Leuten auf seinem eigenem Server zu suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## G. Vader (25. März 2007)

Also ne Suche nach Wohnort wär schon was nettes, da kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## CiaPrincess (25. März 2007)

hey hey leute, also ich hab vergeblich nach nem motto-bildchen für magier gesucht ^^ wär auch mal hübsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie wärs mit einem bildchen mit nem feuer- oder wahlweise auch eisspruch? =) buffed-team, das schafft ihr, ihr werdet einen spruch finden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greez, cia <3


----------



## ***TPU*** (25. März 2007)

Ne Vorschau Funktion beim Blog Erstellen halte ich für äusserst sinnvoll. Immer den Blog erstellen, Video einbinden, Screenshots verlinken um dann festzustellen.... "Args... Link funzt net!" ist doch reichlich ärgerlich... schliesslich muss man jedesmal den Blog wieder editieren oder eben neu erstellen... 

Deswegen Vorschau Funktion! Erstellen, Vorschau, Kontrolle, alles prima, publizieren !!!


----------



## Thoa (25. März 2007)

Und ein Editor wie er im Forum ist, wäre toll. Ich schreibe immer meine myBuffed Dinge im Foreneditor vor und kopiere dann rüber. Wenn es diesen Editor bei myBuffed schon gibt, tut es mir leid und ich kaufe mir wirklich mal ne neue Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (25. März 2007)

blog.abo? hat das schon kemand vorgeschlagen? wenn nicht dann jetzt hier! Bitte einen Blog-Abo basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Maireen


----------



## NightFlyer (26. März 2007)

Hallo,
bezügich dem Blog:
Es wäre schön, wenn man sich langsam an etablierte Blogfunktionenen, wie man sie von Wordpress oder Blogger kennt heranarbeitet, somit ist es dann nämlich auch möglich für andere Blogger auf Gebloggtes hier zu verweisen etc. dazu gehören funktionene wie Trackback, Pingback und Permalinks.
Ausserdem würde es wohl mehr Sinn machen, wenn Leser Blogpostings bewerten könnten, die Funktion Kommentare in Blogs zu bewerten halte ich etwas für sinnlos.
Nett wäre auch eine Option per Mail über Kommentare informiert zu werden.

Macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruss
NF


----------



## GottRa (26. März 2007)

Ich möchte etwas Kritik am Autoblog äußern.
Ich finde die Blogeinträge die von Autoblog erstellt werden, sollten nicht in der Liste _Die neuesten Blogeinträge_ erscheinen,
denn dies verfälscht diese Liste und hindert Leute daran, wirkliche neue Blogeinträge von Usern zu finden.
Weiterhin:
/sign Vorschaufunktion
/sign Editor für _mybuffed_


----------



## ***TPU*** (26. März 2007)

NightFlyer schrieb:


> Ausserdem würde es wohl mehr Sinn machen, wenn Leser Blogpostings bewerten könnten, die Funktion Kommentare in Blogs zu bewerten halte ich etwas für sinnlos.





/signed


Der Meinung bin ich auch mal... man möchte ja schliesslich wissen ob das was man da vom Stapel lässt auch gefällt. 
Nen Rating fänd ich da echt cool.... so nach dem Motto "Top Blogs" etc....  Oder ne Funktion "Als Lesenswert empfunden!" Beispiel: "10 User finden diesen Blog lesenswert!"


----------



## 3x3Qta (26. März 2007)

ne, wäre ich nicht für. Es gibt bestimmt einige leute die dann immer schlecht bewerten und ich meine, das es besser ist, wenn es keine "top blogs" gibt.


----------



## Beniah (26. März 2007)

PvP Motto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3x3Qta (26. März 2007)

-Ein counter, der dir anzeigt, wieviele leute auf deinem profil waren ^^


----------



## Thoa (26. März 2007)

3x3Qta schrieb:


> -Ein counter, der dir anzeigt, wieviele leute auf deinem profil waren ^^


Auf der einen Seite geht mir so etwas auch ab. Aaaaaber, so etwas wird dann von Leuten ausgenutzt. Sie würden zum Beispiel Blogeinträge nach der Reihe spammen ohne Inhalt, Gästebucher anderer Leute vollschreiben und generell alles tun um ganz viele Hits auf ihr Profil zu bekommen. Also das ist mit Vorsichti zu geniessen. Im Grunde hab ICH ja das beste Profil und da braucht es keinen Counter zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picara (26. März 2007)

Naja was aus meiner Sicht ganz praktisch wär, ist das man sich bei den Rezepten per Option noch zusätzlich die fehlenden Rezepte einblenden lassen kann um dann per klick darauf in Buffed zu sehn wo mans bekommt. 

So fällt endlich mal das Listen abgleichen Weg für uns Freaks die unbedingt alles können wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ms. Miep (27. März 2007)

Meine Vorschläge:

Antworten im Blog sollten auch als neue Nachricht anzeigbar sein. Gerade bei älteren Blogeinträgen bietet sich soetwas an und ich bin zumindestens immer jemand, der gerne antwortet. Aber so geht mir natuerlich einiges verloren.

Desweiteren würden mich mehr BBCode Möglichkeiten natürlich auch freuen.
Ich gestalte sehr gerne mein Blog und würd z.B. auch gerne einen Musikplayer einfügen, wie es z.B. bei Myspace möglich ist.

Desweitern wäre es natürlich schön wenn man innerhalb des mybuffed Blogs eine Art Community für gemeinsame, andere Interessen erstellen könnte.
Eingetragene Mitglieder erhalten dann die Möglichkeit in diesem Communityblog zu posten. (siehe Livejournal)


Ich denke, dass das auch erstmal reicht ^^ Ist ja auch umfangreich genug ;D

Wenn mir noch irgendetwas einfällt (wenn ich z.B. wacher bin), dann meld ich mich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Guardian (27. März 2007)

Hallo allesammt

Ich fände es gut, wenn man das Design des Profils selbst konfigurieren könnte. Am Besten wäre das per CSS oder so. Ihr Entwickler könntet ein Set von Klassen/IDs zur verfügung stellen die dann jeder selbst konfigurieren kann und dann halt eine CSS-Datei hochladen kann.

Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr das machen könntet (so schwer dürfte das nicht sein)

Viele Grüße

The Guardian


----------



## Vaku (27. März 2007)

Ich fänd nen Chat recht praktisch, Themen - oder Realmbedingt.


----------



## Otakulos (29. März 2007)

Der Vorschlag steht zwar schon aber ich halte ihn halt für Sinnvol.
Undzwar das mann nen Blog eine Rubrik zuordnen kann und sich den über eine Suchfunktion Blog´s seiner gewünschten Rubrik ansehen kann.


----------



## Silenthûnter (2. April 2007)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Art Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Ich liebe es wenn Leute meine Blogs lesen und würde mich über eine Art Inhaltsverzeichnis freuen damit die Leute sehen: "Ah! Da ist ja noch mehr!". Aus dem Grund nummerier ich auch alle meine Blogs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, euer Silent!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isbjörn (2. April 2007)

Ich fände es klasse, wenn "Die beliebtesten Profile" entweder abgeschafft oder die Kriterien geändert werden würden. Scheinbar besucht ein Großteil der Nutzer nur die Blogs mit dem "schönsten" Foto des anderen Geschlechts. Diese landen dann in den beliebtesten Profilen und es entsteht eine Kettenraktion. Sprich: Sie bleiben da auch.

Ich habe diese Woche schon drei mal auf diese Weise auf das Blog eines mittelmäßig aussehenden Mädels mit fiesem Piercing geklickt, um dann festzustellen, dass es keinen Eintrag gibt und das Blog eine totale Nullnummer ist. Aber endlos "beliebt" - schon die ganze Woche. *hrhr*

Wenn ich nur Fotos sehen wollte, bräuchte ich _my_buffed nicht.


----------



## Sinfathysar (5. April 2007)

- Eine "*Blättern-Funktion*" auf der mybuffed.de Startseite für "Die neusten Blog-Einträge". So verpasst man keine Beiträge, wenn man mal 10 Minuten nicht auf die Seite schielt. 

- Ein Link zu einem "*Zufalls-Blog*"

- Eine *längere/vergrößerte Anzeige* der "Letzten Profil-Besucher".

- Blog-Einträge mit selbstfestzulegenden *Themengebieten*, wie z.B. Off-Topic, WoW, DAoC etc. verknüpfen, die als Überschriftenliste innerhalb des Blogs (rechte Containerseite) angezeigt werden können.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2007)

Viele schöne Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir wägen natürlich ab was sinnvoll und vor allem umsetzbar ist.

@ Alle die eine Suche nach Leuten auf ihrem Realm fordern:
Schaut auf mybuffed in das Menü auf der Linken Seite: http://my.buffed.de/page/979/realmsuche

Gruß
     ZAM


----------



## Silenthûnter (5. April 2007)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed-Community, liebes Buffed-Team,

Wie wäre es mit der Möglichkeit einen Charakter neben MAIN auch als BANK makierbar zu machen? So sieht jeder gleich das es nur ein Bankcharakter ist.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, euer Silent! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TomStar (11. April 2007)

Hallo und sorry, ich möchte nicht alles lesen was hier schon geschrieben wurde, deswegen kann es sein, dass meine Ideen schon gepostet wurden.

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn man die blogs auch nach Realms ordnen könnte und nicht nur die letzten paar blogs sieht, sonderen eine erweiterte History oder Suche für Bloginhalte hätte.

TomStar


----------



## Anokhi (11. April 2007)

Bitte bitte ganz viel HTML Vergewaltigung wie bei Myspace!


----------



## ChaosX (15. April 2007)

Also ich habe mir die letzten Tage gedanken gemacht was mir bei MyBuffed fehlt und hier meine ergebnisse :

[1»] Eine Singel Option. Es gibt viele Frauen und Männer hier die singel sind und vieleicht ist hier, genau die Frau/Mann fürs leben ! (Natürlich auch mit such funktion und eine seite wo man angeben kann was man sucht und wie man selber ist grösse alter name u.s.w. ^^)
[einer hat mir geschrieben das es im schon reicht leute nach städte suchen zu können rest könne man ja selber machen]

[2»] Umfragen im Blog. Vieleicht hat man sich gedanken gemacht un will umskillen nur als beispiel dan kann man andere fragen was die davon halten z.b. von feral auf healer
(Auf der stadt seite sollten dan auch die umfragen am rand stehen nicht im blog)

[3»] Ein Profil bewertungs System damit man weis wie gut mache dein Profiel finden. Man sollte das aber auch zurücksetzen können 
(z.b. ich habe ein profil die leute bewerten von 1-6 wie in der schule (1 Sehr Gut 6 Sehr schlecht) ich bin jetzt bei Note 4 das reicht mir aber nicht also Baue ich mein Profil um starte die Bewertung neu und komme dan vieleicht auf eine 2)

[4»] Skillungen im Blog. Es sollte ein Link geben im Profil wo man beispiele oder seine eigenen Skillungen posten kann ABER die sollen im Profil der erstellers sein nicht in einer extra seite. Komentare soll es dan auch dafür geben plus einen such befehl wo man eingeben kann z.b. eis arkan dan werden alle mage skillungen die auf eis arkan sind oder man gibt einfach an 41-20-0

[5»] Dan zu MYBUFFED GRATULIERT ZUM GEBURTSTAG das verbraucht viel zu viel platz und ich kenne keinen der dadrauf guckt man sollte dieses fenster minimiren können so das es jedem überlassen ist ob er es auf oder zu macht

[6»] im Profiel kann man ja ÜBER MICH sachen eingeben ich finde der besitzer eines Profiels sollte dieses fenster minimiren können [ - + ] aber nur sein EIGENES wen das alle könnten wär das doof weil die dan nicht sehen wen sich das Fenster verändert

[7»] un zu den Visitenkarten ich finde man sollte ein Großes und ein Kleines haben wie bei Roster. Viele nutzen des wegen schon Roster.

[8»] Im Blog kann man ja Bilder hochladen, man sollte sie aber auch wieder löschen können. Ich glaube deswegen kann ich auch keine mehr hochladen.

[9»] Vieleicht eine seite wo man seine Projekte zeigen kann wie ich Biete für alle an meine TS Server mit zunutzen und ich bin im mom dabei zu lernen wie ich Video erstellen kann

[10»] Eine Seite Für Gilden die aber nur der Leader der Gilde in seinem Profiel machen kann (mit Gilden suchfunktion)

Wenn mir noch mehr einfallen sollte kommt es noch dazu

Bei Fragen einfach mir eine PN schicken


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2007)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> [1»] Eine Singel Option. Es gibt viele Frauen und Männer hier die singel sind und vieleicht ist hier, genau die Frau/Mann fürs leben ! (Natürlich auch mit such funktion und eine seite wo man angeben kann was man sucht und wie man selber ist grösse alter name u.s.w. ^^)[einer hat mir geschrieben das es im schon reicht leute nach städte suchen zu können rest könne man ja selber machen]



mybuffed zur Flirtcommunity zu machen fällt flach *g*. Eine Suche nach der Stadt/PLZ wäre ne Überlegung wert - den Rest nehm ich mal mit auf die Liste. =)


----------



## Seren (20. April 2007)

Noch ein Vorschlag für ein Motto-Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde auch gerne eins für Shakes und Fidget machen, aber ich belaste andere Menschen ungern mit belanglosen Mails  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekks (23. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort und schreibe auch paar Verbesserung Vorschläge auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Ok fangen wir mal an.

*Startseite:*
-	Es gibt ja auf der Startseite _„Profil-Highlight“_ und _„Die beleibtesten Profile“_ vielleicht noch _„Interessanteste Blogs“_? zumindest sowas in der Art. Ok die rauszufinden nimmt viel zeit in Anspruch aber vielleicht kann man da ein voting System einführen ^^.
-	Die _„Die beleibtesten Profile“_  sollten jede Woche oder jeden Monat resetet werden. (sind die wahrscheinlich schon aber naja wollte nur mal sagen^^)
-	Und vielleicht noch ein Ranking System an der Seite rechts. Die aktivsten mybuffed User die nach Aktivität auf der Seite bewertet werden und nicht wie die _„Die beleibtesten Profile“_ .  So ein Top10 wo mit Pfeilen gezeigt wird wie aktiv die sind.^^

*Profil:*
-	Rechts über Motto sollte noch ein kleine Bereich sein z.b.: _„Besten Blogs“_ wo man selbst seine interessantesten Blogs verlinken kann, damit die nicht untergehen. 
-	Man sollte seine Kommentare editieren oder löschen können.
-	Und es sollte möglich sein unter _„Persönliches“_ mehr Infos auflisten zu können wie z.b.:  Lieblings Seite, Kontakt Möglichkeiten (ICQ, email) und so weiter. Nicht nur in Forum^^.
-	Und es sollte vielleicht nicht alles auf wow bezogen sein^^. z.b.(motto)^^
-	In dem Bereich  _„die letzten Profil Besucher“_ sollten vileicht mehr angezeigt werden.
-	Und noch ein Bereich drunter wie z.b._ „Wer mich am meisten besucht hat“_
-	Man müsste auch ein Blog unter Favoriten packen können nicht nur ein Profil.
-	Mehr Designs für Profile ^^ (stell mich auch zu Verfügung)
-	Es sollte möglich sein, zwei Fotos hoch zu laden die untereinander angezeigt werden. Das Persönliche Foto und dann ein avatar oder das Bild vom Char.

Emm ja mehr ist mir grade nicht eingefallen ^^ .
Assso noch was xD. Wer eine frau fürs Leben sucht xD dann sollte er vielleicht kein Spiel spielen und raus gehen oder auf Flirt Seiten gehen lol^^. *jetzt niemand anschau* xD
So ich hoffe da ist was dabei in der Liste was man nutzen kann^^.

Wenn ihr was nicht verstanden habt dann kauft euch KEKKS DUDEN.^^

Gruß kekks


----------



## daLord (23. April 2007)

kekks schrieb:


> [...]
> -	Es gibt ja auf der Startseite _„Profil-Highlight“_ und _„Die beleibtesten Profile“_ vielleicht noch _„Interessanteste Blogs“_? zumindest sowas in der Art.
> [...]
> -	Man müsste auch ein Blog unter Favoriten packen können nicht nur ein Profil.
> [...]



Was mich mal interessieren würde ist wo du den Unterschied zwischen Blog und Profil siehst? Kann ich nicht so ganz folgen. WEnn ich ein wen zur Favoritenliste packe bekomm ich da angezeigt wenn er/sie gebloggt habe. Wenn ich dann auf das B klicke bin ich bei dem Blog eintrag. und wenn ich auf ein Profil klicke bekomm ich die letzten drei Blogs angezeigt wenn ich auf Blog klcike die letzten 10. Also ich seh da kein Unterschied.


----------



## kekks (23. April 2007)

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber du hast deine Frage selbst beantwortet. 



daLord schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auf das B klicke bin ich bei dem Blog eintrag. und wenn ich auf ein Profil klicke bekomm ich die letzten drei Blogs angezeigt wenn ich auf Blog klcike die letzten 10. Also ich seh da kein Unterschied.



Aber naja dann schreibe ich es nochmal damit es auch jeder Bb versteht. 
Es gibt viele interessante Profile von gesamtem Inhalt. Aber es gibt auch einfach interessante Blog-Einträge aber das Profil ist langweilig.
Nehmen wir zum Beispiel dein Profil, du schreibst heute ein sehr interessanten und informativen Blog-Eintrag und danach nur sinnloses zeug. Nach 2 Monaten hast du 100 Blog-Einträge. Aber ich will jetzt noch mal denn Blog-Eintrag vor 2 Monaten lesen.  Aber habe nur dein Profil unter Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da sag ich nur viel Spaß beim klicken.
Kapische? =)


----------



## daLord (23. April 2007)

Kapiert und hört sich nach nem Praktischen Vorschlag an.


----------



## Trips (24. April 2007)

so dann ich nochmal, die meisten vorschläge brauche ich nicht, aber

- vorschaufunktion für blog-einträge muss unbedingt sein *vorschlag aufgreif und push*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamill (30. April 2007)

Wo jetzt ja schon Youtube Videos eingefügt werden können, wäre es in meinen Augen eine schöne Sache wenn man demnächst auch kleine Flash-Projekte einbinden könnte, so wäre dann zum Beispiel eine 360° Charakter betrachtungsanwendung mit Flash im myBuffed Blog einbindbar.


----------



## Sess (1. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das irgendwie geht oder hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber ich ärgere mich über die begrenzte Anzahl an Charakteren in der Liste. Maximum 8 ist für nen "Twinker" schon praktisch, wenn man alte Chars löscht und die neuen da reinkommen, da ich z.B. Neu auf nem anderen Realm angefangen habe und da wird nur 1 meiner Chars angezeigt.

Gibts da vll schon ne Lösung oder kann mir da wer helfen, falls es das schon geben sollte?? Ich würd nämlich die neuen Chars gern in meinem Profil angezeigt kriegen.

Im voraus schonmal Dankeschön,
MFG Sess  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (9. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mich heute - wieder einmal - bei der Realmsuche geärgert, daß ich nicht sehen konnte, wer gerade online ist... Evtl. könnte man das einblenden?


----------



## Frippi (30. Mai 2007)

Ich find ja die Blog funktion ja wohl mal am geilsten und vor allem das man auf der Startpage sofort sieht wo ein neuer blog dazu kommt...

Problem ist nur das an Tagen wie heute, wo die Server down sind, die leute so schnell und viel ihre Blogs schreiben, wie unsere Teenager auf ihr Handy hämmern und die SMSwelt zu texten.

Mit andern Worten... man kommt nicht hinterher!

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine einstellung die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe, wo man sich ALLE neuen Blogs des Tages bzw. seit dem letzten Login in einer kurzen Übersicht anschauen kann? 

Teilweise sind einige Blogs ja recht interessant. So eine kleine Übersicht, wie oft schon das Profil angeguggt wurde, wäre auch sehr nett =)

Falls es diese Sachen schon gibt, bzw. in diesem Thread sogar die antworten stehen, bitte sagen dann hab ichs wohl überlesen, da ich die antworten nur grob überflogen habe


----------



## Soloran (3. Juni 2007)

Ich wünsche mir eine Funktion, in der ich nicht mehr benötigte Bilder im Blog-Bilderarchiv löschen kann.

Zudem wäre ein WYSIWYG-Editor, wie dieser hier im Forum für komfortabeleres Bloggen sicherlich eine gute Sache. Vielleicht kann man ja einene Teil des Forencodes dafür "ummodeln".

Des Weitern würde ich mir für Kommentarbereich und bei den Gästebuch-Eintragsformularen einen "Liste der verwendbaren BBCode-Tags" wie beim Blog wünschen.


----------



## Oxilitor (4. Juni 2007)

Im Forum sieht man ja im linken Reiter neben dem Post immer den Link zum mybuffed Profil. Ich fände es besser wenn man diese Funktion an und abschalten könnte (für sein eigenes Profil). So könnten Leute, wie ich beispielsweise, die ihr mybuffed Profil nicht nutzen, das ganze abschalten und so würden die Leute ausm Forum nicht mehr auf ein leeres Profil finden.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Im Forum sieht man ja im linken Reiter neben dem Post immer den Link zum mybuffed Profil. Ich fände es besser wenn man diese Funktion an und abschalten könnte (für sein eigenes Profil). So könnten Leute, wie ich beispielsweise, die ihr mybuffed Profil nicht nutzen, das ganze abschalten und so würden die Leute ausm Forum nicht mehr auf ein leeres Profil finden.



Dazu muss ich sagen: Dann füll es doch aus ;-)

Mal ein kurzes Round-Up: Ich habe die Ideen aufgenommen - zZ. arbeiten wir noch an einem anderen Projekt - danach ist aber (hoffentlich) endlich genug Zeit da, um einige eurer Vorschläge umzusetzen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Hamill schrieb:


> Wo jetzt ja schon Youtube Videos eingefügt werden können, wäre es in meinen Augen eine schöne Sache wenn man demnächst auch kleine Flash-Projekte einbinden könnte, so wäre dann zum Beispiel eine 360° Charakter betrachtungsanwendung mit Flash im myBuffed Blog einbindbar.



Externe Flash-Einbindungen öffnen zu große Sicherheitslücken. Sorry - das wird es erstmal nicht geben.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit es diesen Vorschlag schon gab und möchte auch gleich meine Entschuldigung hinterherschieben, mir nicht die vorhergehenden Seiten durchgelesen zu haben. 

*Blasc Crafter - Gilden / Freundfunktion*
Inwieweit ist es möglich eine Gilden-, eine Freund-, bzw. eine Spieler-Suche-Funktion einzubauen? 
Die Möglichkeit gezielt nach Rezepten für alle Professionen zu suchen ist schon toll, aber wäre es nicht unheimlich komfortabel, einen Spieler direkt suchen zu können um dann aufgelistet zu kriegen, was er alles herstellen kann. 

Gerade für Gilden wäre das doch richtig gut. Das nervige Gefrage im Gildenchannel könnte entfallen, die Frage nach den Mats auch. Man wählt seinen "Freund" aus, sieht was er herstellen kann, man findet was man braucht, sammelt die Materialien, whispert ihn an und das Geschäft geht über die Bühne. 

Sicher, man kann auch im Gildenchannel nachfragen, aber nach der zehnten Frage über einen Gegenstand ist man eben schon genervt, reagiert pampig, reagiert garnicht und muß dann umständlich die Mats posten, was zusätzlich den Channel vollmüllt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Gedanken verständlich machen, aber ich muß gleich weg und habe keine Zeit ihn fein auszuformulieren.


----------



## Oxilitor (11. Juni 2007)

Erstmal: Vote für Sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun zum eigentlichen Vorschlag: Ich fände es angenehmer zu lesen, wenn der Text im Blog automatisch im Blocksatz formatiert würde. Sieht wesentlich besser als das aktuelle aus.


----------



## Szadek (20. Juni 2007)

Huhu

Hatte jetzt keine Lust den Ganzen Thread zu lesen... Also schlagt mich bitte nicht wenn es schon einer geschrieben hat... 

Ich wünschte mir eine Liste mit den sagen wir Letzten 10 Profilen die ich mir angesehen habe... weil grade eben stell ich wieder fest, das ich die User bei denen ich gestern nen Kommentar abgegeben habe nicht wieder finde...


----------



## pala_jens (22. Juni 2007)

*Meine Idee:*

Huhu buffed.de Team & User.
Ich persönlich fänd es ganz nett wenn irgendwann eine Art Suchfunktion im myBuffed integiert wird.

Nicht direkt die nach Mitgliedersuche (die gibts ja schon) sondern eher eine Suche nach Items die ich evtl. irgendwo in meinen Bankchars versteckt habe.


Ich hole mal etwas aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf meinem Account sind gewiss drei bis vier LowLevel Chars die ihr Inventar & Bank voll mit gesammelten Sachen & Tränken haben. Da alles sehr zerstreut ist muss ich oft hin und her loggen und dann mühvoll im Inventar und in der Bank nachzusehen ob der Bankchar das Item XY hat.

Da auf myBuffed meine ganzen Chars ja verknüpft mit meinem Profil sind, könnte ich mir z.B. eine Suchfunktion vorstellen die in das Inventar & Bankfach (beides ist bei allen chars "online") durchsucht und mir dann z.B. sagt: "Char XY hat 5x das Item ABC im Inventar" oder "... auf der Bank".

Dann brauch ich nur noch mit dem Char einzuloggen und dann gezielt suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (27. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht bin ich nur blind und hab die Funktion noch nicht gefunden... *g*...
Aber ich fänd's super, wenn man irgendwo sehen könnte, zu welchen Blogs man einen Kommentar geschrieben hat (um da später noch mal hinzufinden).  ^^
Shame on me, falls es die Funktion schon gibt und ich's verpeil.  Oo

*winka*


----------



## Amarthan (27. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre schon froh wenn ich überhaupt mybuffed benutzen könnte!

Warum wird mybuffend nur für Windows angeboten? 
Wenn Blizz es schaft ein Game auf einer DVD für Mac UND Windows rauszubringen, als Hyprid-DVD, dann fände ich es toll, wenn buffed nicht alleine Windows untersützen würde.


----------



## Begon (14. September 2007)

***TPU*** schrieb:


> Ne Vorschau Funktion beim Blog Erstellen halte ich für äusserst sinnvoll. Immer den Blog erstellen, Video einbinden, Screenshots verlinken um dann festzustellen.... "Args... Link funzt net!" ist doch reichlich ärgerlich... schliesslich muss man jedesmal den Blog wieder editieren oder eben neu erstellen...
> 
> Deswegen Vorschau Funktion! Erstellen, Vorschau, Kontrolle, alles prima, publizieren !!!



/signed


----------



## windtaenzer (18. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei Wünsche, die ich in diesem Forum noch nicht erwähnt fand:

1. Gildenzugehörigkeit: 
Bitte, bitte, bitte ermöglicht es, mehrere Gildenzugehörigkeiten anzugeben! Das sind eins, zwei zusätzliche Felder in den Einstellungen - Peanuts! Und dennoch von großer Bedeutung, denn ich glaube nicht, dass alle User mit ihren verschiedenen Charakteren einer einzigen Gilde angehören. Spieler, die wie ich fraktionsübergreifend spielen, werden derzeit gezwungen, Präferenzen zu setzen, die es so vielleicht gar nicht gibt.

2. Fotoalbum:
Ich hätte gern Unteralben für die einzelnen Charaktere. Außerdem finde ich die Beschränkung auf 10 Bilder etwas mager. Mich freut es immer, Pics in den Profilen zu sehen - immer noch recht selten! Also lasst die Picsler picsen ;-).


Weiterhin möchte ich noch für zwei bereits genannte Verbesserungsvorschläge voten:

1. Auch ich hätte gern die Blog-Vorschau-Funktion!
2. Auch ich möchte die Blogs gern labeln und in Kategorien abrufbar machen: nach Charakteren, Reallife etc.


Man sieht sich ;-).
windtaenzer


----------



## Sp@rtan (19. September 2007)

Also ich hätte mal ein Vorschlag!
Vllt wenn man auf ein Profil von einem User kommt das dann ein Sound seiner Wahl ertönt!
Beispiel:Ich gehe jetzt auf das Profil von Heinrich/Trantor und dann kommt der Song von ToTo-Hydra.
Danke jetzt schonmal im Voraus dem Buffed.de Team!
Mfg Sp@rtan


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2007)

Sp@rtan schrieb:


> Also ich hätte mal ein Vorschlag!
> Vllt wenn man auf ein Profil von einem User kommt das dann ein Sound seiner Wahl ertönt!
> Beispiel:Ich gehe jetzt auf das Profil von Heinrich/Trantor und dann kommt der Song von ToTo-Hydra.
> Danke jetzt schonmal im Voraus dem Buffed.de Team!
> Mfg Sp@rtan



Wohl eher nicht *g*


----------



## Paganosterix (22. September 2007)

Hi,

da ich mich immer wieder gerne mal auf der seite warcraftralms.com herumtreibe, um mir anzusehen welche chars in welchen gilden waren oder wie gerade auf dem realm das verhältnis zwischen ally und horde ist, kam mir folgende frage in den sinn:
warum macht buffed.de mit ihrem blasc eigentlich nicht etwas ähnliches? die daten der einzelnen nutzer sammelt ihr ja eh schon, müsste "nur" ein routine zum abfragen der spieler integriert werde, die gerade online sind. eben so, wie es das addon census macht. wer weiß, was die findigen buffis dann noch für nette statistiken und übersichten daraus generieren können.


ps: ich habe jetzt nicht den gesamten thread gelesen und geh einfach mal davon aus, dass dies noch nicht erwähnt wurde. wenn doch, dann einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Trokka (26. September 2007)

Ich habe mich eben registriert weil ich diese Seite für Online Rollenspieler als unverzichtbar sehe.

Was mir allerdings auffällt: Spielt man etwas anderes als WoW, dann gibt es leider noch zu wenig Support.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn da etwas passieren würde. Z.Bsp. Mottobilder für andere Spiele.

Grüße


----------

